# …many are called, but few are chosen



## Dao (Dec 9, 2009)

The Lord Jesus said, “…many are called, but few are chosen.”* (Matt. 22:14)
I think theres a theological imbalance in my view of "many are called but few are chosen". In the Calvinist view, some who think those that are called are also chosen and therefore saved. This seems to be the theology taught during the reformation period. How are some called not be chosen?


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 9, 2009)

This is talking about the outward call of the gospel - by which many are called and few chosen.

This is NOT talking about the effectual call that Paul refers to in Romans 8, wherein all who are called are elected, justified, glorified.


----------



## larryjf (Dec 9, 2009)

Todd is right.
As in the parable, many are invited freely to join the wedding...but they are not all chosen by God to receive the invitation and come to the wedding.

The Gospel call goes out to every creature by means of believers spreading the Gospel message (Mk 16:15).

The Gospel call is responded to by those whom God has regenerated, thereby preparing their heart to receive the seed of the word in faith (Mat 13:23).


----------



## MMasztal (Dec 9, 2009)

If I recall correctly, the reformed terminology for this situation is "effectual call" vs. a simple call. This is what the Calvinist would bellieve. It helps to define terms more precisely.


----------



## ClayPot (Dec 9, 2009)

This passage is talking about the general call of the gospel. Many are called to repent and place their faith in Christ for eternal life, but only some of those who are called to believe are sovereignly chosen by God to come to him.


----------



## TKarrer (Dec 10, 2009)

Dao said:


> The Lord Jesus said, “…many are called, but few are chosen.”* (Matt. 22:14)
> I think theres a theological imbalance in my view of "many are called but few are chosen". In the Calvinist view, some who think those that are called are also chosen and therefore saved. This seems to be the theology taught during the reformation period. How are some called not be chosen?



This, I believe, is the only reference to "call" used in this way, in the NT. This called, as shown in the context, refers to the invitation to the wedding feast. The chosen though, by way of contrast, are invited AND are found wearing the appropriate wedding attire. 

The Gospel is to be preached indiscriminately; hence, there are many who get this call, who arent clothed in Christ's righteousness (wedding attire). In other words, their "call" doesnt result in justification. If you do a word search on "call" and "calling", you will see that, when its used to refer to God's work in drawing us, it always refers to something God effectually gives. This call always results in a man being clothed in the righteousness of Christ. 2 Thessalonians 2:13-14. This calling is also done "through the Gospel", as is the "general call"; but it differs in that it always achieves regeneration- 1 Peter 2:9- and results in our justification- Romans 8:30.


----------



## Dao (Dec 10, 2009)

Do the arminians view the outward call, a simple call or the general call of the gospel as the same as effectual call?


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Dec 10, 2009)

Dao said:


> Do the arminians view the outward call, a simple call or the general call of the gospel as the same as effectual call?



Yes, they make no such distinction. The Holy Spirit calls everyone with the same effectiveness to believe the gospel, making it "possible" for everyone to be saved. The reason why some are saved and some are not, is because of their own free will to accept or reject this call, which completely makes God an impotent liar and man the ultimate determiner of his or her salvation .


----------

